# donkey halters



## wantminimore (May 15, 2007)

I need help finding a halter that fits my donkey and was hoping that someone on this board could help. I had one a long time ago that fit him pretty good but I can't remember where I got it and now he's wearing one that fits awful. He needs a new one. He's 40" so it wouldn't be a mini size.

TIA

Leslie


----------



## Oakbrooke Farm (May 15, 2007)

Here is a place that sells actual donkey halters - http://www.qis.net/~minidonk/DonkProdCat.htm

Hope this helps you!


----------



## CheyAut (May 16, 2007)

I like "colt" sized halters for my bigger minis, might give that a try.

Jessi


----------



## jdomep (May 16, 2007)

I use the 3-way adjustable ones that Oakbrooke Farm linked to. They are really nice :bgrin


----------

